# Bootsplash, Suse 9.1



## dabohh (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

nach der Neuinstallation von Suse 9.1 Prof. war ich auf den Bootsplash
gespannt. Leider wurde da nichts angezeigt wie während der Installation.

Unter /var/log/boot.msg stehen desbezüglich folgende Einträge:
...
<4>Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7 vga=0x31a desktop resume=/dev/hda5
splash=silent
<6>bootsplash: silent mode.
...
<6>vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xd0807000, size 16384k
<6>vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=24
<6>vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:569e
<6>vesafb: scrolling: redraw
<6>vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0
<6>fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device
...
<6>bootsplash 3.1.6-2004/03/31: looking for picture... no good signature
found.
<4>Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64


Die Befehle laut der Bootsplash-Doku funktionieren nicht:

> splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/themes/SuSE/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg >
/boot/new_initrd
Dabei bleibt die Datei immer leer, sprich splash -s -f liefert keinen
Output

> splash -s -u 0 /etc/bootsplash/themes/SuSE/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg
Dabei passiert ebenfalls nichts.


Weiß jemand, woran das liegt und wie man das beheben kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## xamdm (11. Juni 2004)

*bootsplash suse 9.1*

Hi Daniel, ich hatte das gleiche problem, es läst sich aber leicht lösen.

edititere mit einem editor deiner Wahl die datei /sbin/mkinitrd (als root)

und suche die stelle:

splash="auto"

und ersetze auto durch die auflösung die du nutzt z.b. splash="1280x1024"

danach 1x mkinitrd und gegebenenfalls lilo ausführen und alles ist wieder ok.

Gruß Lars


----------

